
AI Is Helping Address the Rohingya Refugee Healthcare Crisis - dpflan
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2019/01/04/ai-polyfins-rohingya-refugee-crisis/
======
dpflan
The two healthcare companies mentioned:

1\. Tibot: [https://tibot.ai/](https://tibot.ai/)

2\. Polyfins: [https://polyfins.com/](https://polyfins.com/)

